# 1991 Trek 830 My First MTB



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Back in 1990, I spent every nickel I had on a shiny neon Trek 830...I really wanted the aluminum 6000, or the carbon 8900, but there was no way that was gonna happen.

My $369 investment turned out pretty well though...the bike carried me through a bunch of states, all sorts of punishment, and put a smile on my face during the peak of my early MTB years.

As most things go, it was eventually replaced in the line up, and the bare frame has been hanging in my garage for more than 10 years. After looking at it a while back, I decided it deserved to be put back together, but this time with a bit of flair....

I know some of you guys won't see the point, but it really put a grin on my face to roll it out of the garage this morning.







Steve


----------



## wxflyer (Apr 30, 2006)

Works for me. Nice hubs


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

Probably the nicest 830 build ever! I like it!


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

You must live where the sun never shines for that paint to still be so bright! 

A month in the shop window used to be enough to give some of those neon Treks reverse-tan lines.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

That was my first bike also! A high school graduation present from my parents. After six months of beating the crap out of it, I sold it and bought a Nishiki Colorado.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

I get it. Especially from the standpoint that this is your first bike.

Treks, especially an 830, are really bikes for the masses and what you did it is not that much different than hot rodding an old Ford.

The paint looks great and the build is just right. I really like it.

John


----------



## melan47 (Nov 27, 2012)

Man who gives a sh!t what others say...great color and ride. talk about seeing the point, i have a 97 giant iguana frame hanging in my garage that i plan to resurrect at some point.


----------



## ameybrook (Sep 9, 2006)

Yup. Solid.


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Was going through my pics for another thread, and saw these shots of the Trek from back in 1991:
( It was a really fun day screwing around in the desert after a flash flood)







Steve


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

An awesome bike! Love the color.


----------



## M-Train (Jan 12, 2008)

I had that bike too. Paid $200 for it used. I stripped the paint and did a rattlecan job on it. Called it "The Mule" (after a character in a Ray Bradbury or was it Asimov story, the title of which eludes me). Rode it all over Flagstaff and Sedona then donated it to a residential treatment facility for teens where I had formerly worked. Funny, first there were riders who never rode rigid, then who never rode hardtail, now those who never rode rigid, hardtail or 26".


----------



## AlexDeLarge (Oct 5, 2009)

After Kleins, the 830 Antelope's fluorescent yellow color is awesome. It's cool that the color has held up so well after over 20 years. It was one of the bikes I really wanted that year, but I settled for a Topanga in a dull grey color.


----------



## 745373 (May 17, 2013)

Just came across this thread...I love this bike!!! Came across one today for 200 in great shape. Not the yellow just the standard purple and green but can't justify it since I just bought a cross bike. Hope you're still riding this thing!


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

MTB Marco said:


> Just came across this thread...I love this bike!!! Came across one today for 200 in great shape. Not the yellow just the standard purple and green but can't justify it since I just bought a cross bike. Hope you're still riding this thing!


Hey Marco,

Glad you dig it....Still putting miles, (and smiles) on it.

Steve


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Bumpity.


----------

